# The Real Trayvon Martin?



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is something that the lame stream media is not talking about in this case.

http://beforeitsnews.com/story/1939/020/Was_Trayvon_Martin_a_Drug_Dealer.html

Here is one about a 78 year old man beaten by black youths and not in the news.

http://visiontoamerica.org/9105/78-year-old-white-man-beaten-by-black-youths-and-not-a-hate-crime/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have seen a number of pictures of Trayvon and it makes me wonder why the media always shows pictures of him that are a couple of years old. They portray him as younger, and smaller. It would appear that the media is trying to manufacture racial problems. Perhaps it's to take our mind of Obama.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

With obama and holder (Justice Dept.) stepping into the fray on the heels of jesse and al, there is about a zero chance that we will ever know the real truth about who or what trayvon really was.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The reason why they are doing this is because it is an election year. Obama can jump on this band wagon and hopefully get support for the election. That is plain and simple.

You can find cases of where bad things have happened.....ie an innocent person gets killed every day. But yet the media jumps on this one......hmmmm...... POLITICAL GAIN.

I don't mean to sound racist. But if it was a white youth that was killed in this situation you would not be hearing about it. Or if the race was reversed....ie white victim and black aggressor. You would not hear a peep about this.

This event was tragic, plan and simple. But it happens everyday. People getting killed, raped, molested. Why isn't any press jumping on those.....No political gain.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> You can find cases of where bad things have happened.....ie an innocent person gets killed every day. But yet the media jumps on this one......hmmmm...... POLITICAL GAIN.


This is kinda like my second example. I am with you 100%. :beer: Anyone could go online and find many examples but this take the cake. It puts a lot of light on what the Dem/Lib think about any type of gun ownership. And they will play it all the way regardless if they are right or wrong. :eyeroll:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Like I noted here is another one!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen Bloomberg on TV today talking about Trayvon Martin and beating the drums for gun control. He was complaining that Obama has done nothing. Perhaps he is forgetting the treaty they wanted with Mexico to undermine out second amendment. Perhaps he is forgetting Fast and Furious which was a set up to go after the second amendment. Perhaps he is forgetting that Obama wants to sign the United Nations Small Arms Treaty that would give up sovereignty and destroy our second amendment. What a bunch of anti constitution, anti Americans.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> The reason why they are doing this is because it is an election year. Obama can jump on this band wagon and hopefully get support for the election. That is plain and simple.
> 
> You can find cases of where bad things have happened.....ie an innocent person gets killed every day. But yet the media jumps on this one......hmmmm...... POLITICAL GAIN.
> 
> ...


It seems racism only works one way in our mainstream media, you have to be white to be racist!


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

ShineRunner said:


> Like I noted here is another one!!!


This just makes me sick. What is our world coming to?! We are more focused on the death of a gangbanging drug dealer than the wife a 90 year old service man? This is truly upsetting!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

This is not surprising. Shall we chalk it up to white guilt, or is that racist? :shake:


----------

